

General Assembly cofounder's next startup is a coliving company - cgoodmac
http://www.fastcompany.com/3047371/general-assembly-cofounders-next-startup-is-a-co-living-company

======
cblock811
Sounds like it would be a lot of fun and a great chance for bootcamp students
(or anyone relevant) to keep a good learning environment. I just hope their
execution goes well.

